# feeling like a bloated balloon!!



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

I am now 21 + 5 and am starting to come out of the comfy phase and I now feel awfully bloated all the time.  I understand this is quite common, especially towards the evening time.

I have been a little constipated but have been using lactulose every couple of days to relieve any symptoms!!

Is their any way that changing what I eat or how often I eat could help!!  Unfortunately I seem to be hungry all the time so need to eat regularly, which makes me feel constantly full up.  I haven't really been exercising either as i seem to get really tired very quickly, even though i was very fit before falling pregnant.  Could something like yoga help??

Any advice would be much appreciated as it makes sleeping very uncomfortable


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

you are doing right by eating little and oftern but you need to think about what you are eating.  Are you having enough fruit and veg and lots of water to prevent the constipation?  

Walking daily, swimming, aquanatal, as well as yoga will help your general fitness and help with constipation too.

Hope that helps

Jan


----------

